# Do you use epsom salts in your bath bombs and is polysorbate 80 safe?



## icg (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi, I want to make bath bombs, but many recipes online don't seem to use epsom salts. Is there a reason? I found some fine grain epsom salts online and debating whether to buy it or not. Does it make your bath bombs better?

Also, I'm worried about the usage of poly 80. I want my product to be environmentally friendly (not too heavy chemicals and hurting the sewage/pollution). Anyone know anything? I've already done some research, just want your thoughts.

Also, do you guys put baking soda in your bath bombs? What are your ingredient percentages? What is most important? (I'm guessing citric acid)


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 21, 2017)

Therapeutic levels of Epsom salts are somewhere near 16oz a bath, bath bombs aren't that big. I could be wrong on the dose level but it simply doesn't make much sense to make a bath bomb that large. I like Epsom salts in my bath bombs but for selling it's more a filler ingredient or label appeal. 

I'm only starting to research emulsifiers, I can't help you with the polysorbate-80 question.


----------



## lsg (Jan 21, 2017)

I like Epsom salts in bath salts rather than bath bombs.  Polysorbate 80 is safe to use in bath products.  No more than you will use in bath bombs, it shouldn't bother your septic system.  Polysorbate 80 may help prevent bathtub ring if you use oils or butters in your bathbombs.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 21, 2017)

PS80 helps the oils and water mix, to emulsify, which is also why it helps with the oily ring around the tub. I do use epsom salt in my bath bomb recipe but it's more for texture. The others are right, there's not enough epsom salt in a single bath bomb for therapeutic value.


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 24, 2017)

icg said:


> Hi, I want to make bath bombs, but many recipes online don't seem to use epsom salts. Is there a reason? I found some fine grain epsom salts online and debating whether to buy it or not. Does it make your bath bombs better?
> 
> I wouldn't say Epsom salt makes a bath bomb better, and there isn't really a therapeutic value in the amount used in a bomb. I don't use Epsom salt in my bomb base because I prefer a smooth bomb. That said, coloring Epsom salt and using it as decoration or a speckled bomb is pretty, imo.
> 
> ...


oh yes, I use baking soda. It's probably 48% of my base recipe. Citric acid is the most important aspect of a bomb. It produces the fizzies..


----------



## Arimara (Jan 24, 2017)

Why do people refer to polysorbate 80 as an emulsifier anyway (not to hijack or anything)?


----------



## Dahila (Jan 24, 2017)

because it is, Arimara, it will emulsify ; disperse oils in water.  and prevent oils and  color to stick to the bathtub  http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/search?q=polysorbate+80


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 24, 2017)

I use polysorbate for my colors . Powder lakes are not water or oil soluble. They are oil DISPERSIBLE. This is key for me.


----------

